#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-25
<igama> boas
<igama> ? mt que j? n metia os pes aqui xD
<BUGa_TopGear> igama: é verdade :)
#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-26
<badboy__> ola
<badboy__> sou novo no ubuntu alguem me pode ajudar
<badboy__> instalei o ubunto a noite passada mas nao consigo ter som
<badboy__> o meu pc é um asus A7k
<badboy__> boa tarde alguem pode me ajudar
<badboy__> alguem pode me ajudar
#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-28
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-29
<copperBR> ola galera
<copperBR> alguem por aqui que me possa ajudar?
<BUGabundo> evening https://youtu.be/bwN-XDjGMlo?hd=1
#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-30
<BUGabundo> bRoas
#ubuntu-pt 2011-07-31
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-22
<astroo-> Hack exposes e-mail addresses, password data for 2 million Ubuntu Forum users   http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/07/hack-exposes-e-mail-addresses-password-data-for-2-million-ubuntu-forum-users/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ciao
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ciao
<astroo-> ciao
<ujjain> Hello! What's the plural of tu in Portuguese from Portugal?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ola
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> Novos microchips imitam funcionamento do cérebro em tempo real   http://www.ionline.pt/artigos/mundo-iciencia/novos-microchips-imitam-funcionamento-cerebro-tempo-real
<astroo-> Pressão americana atrasa nova lei de protecção de dados na União Europeia  http://www.publico.pt/mundo/jornal/pressao-americana-atrasa-nova-lei-de-proteccao-de-dados-na-uniao-europeia-26860334
<astroo-> Ubuntu Edge, um smartphone conceptual que o crowdfunding poderá tornar realidade  http://www.ionline.pt/artigos/tecnologia/ubuntu-edge-smartphone-conceptual-crowdfunding-podera-tornar-realidade
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, olá
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-25
<astroo-> Feds put heat on Web firms for master encryption keys  http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57595202-38/feds-put-heat-on-web-firms-for-master-encryption-keys/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<szabo> boas, alguem com paciencia para ajudar um noob?
<szabo> sempre que instalo uma app o sistema nao memoriza essa instalaçao de sessao para sessao, qual sera o problema?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<optimusprimem> astroo-, ciao
<astroo-> ciao
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-07-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<rpfr> ola astroo-
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nuno_nunes> http://i.imgur.com/cntdX7f.jpg
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-26
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-07-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-20
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-23
<dpintasilgo> hi
<astroo-> hello people
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<tuga3d> boas
<astroo-> ola pa
<astroo-> nunca falamos certo?
<astroo-> estou de saida
<tuga3d> nop
<tuga3d> bye
<hexhaxtron> Alguém me pode arranjar o stream da SIC ou TVI?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-25
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-07-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Daniel39> oi
<Daniel39> tudo bem
<Daniel39> como eu meto o Anonymous em portuges pff
<Daniel39> oi  Tuga
<Diogo> Oi
<Diogo> Quem pode me ajudar ?
<Diogo> Quem pode me ajudar ?
<Diogo> quem esta ai ?
<tuga3d> boas
<tuga3d> Daniel39, o q é o anonymous?
<Diogo> como posso hacker um skype, por favor
<Diogo> eu tambem sou o Anonymous
<Daniel39> oi
<Daniel39> Anonymous e hack
<tuga3d> o kali deve ter algumas tools para isso
<Daniel39> claro
<Diogo> tuga3d, pode me ajudar ?
<Daniel39> tuga voce sabe meter o Anonymous em portuges assim eu nao sei escrever
<tuga3d> diogo, nop. na sei como se faz isso, mas procura no kali linux, lá deve ter
<Daniel39> ata
<Diogo> como posso hacker um facebook, por favor
<Daniel39> eu tanho Kali linux
<Daniel39> depois eu vou baixar
<Diogo> eu tenho o Anonymous-OS
<tuga3d> nem sabia q existia isso
<tuga3d> é baseado em q?
<Diogo> sim
<Diogo> Quem tem skype:  lucas.portaluppi73
<Daniel39> add skype.    daniel.pereira596
<Diogo> sou o Ecosistema
<Diogo> Mas eu quero nao hacker o meu skype
<Daniel39> lol
<Daniel39> kkk
<Diogo> Tuga3d, tens skype ?
<tuga3d> nop
<tuga3d> só irc e goole talk
<Diogo> entao tens o que ?
<Diogo> sabes hacker um computador, tuga3d
<Daniel39> que e isso
<tuga3d> só tenho irc e google talk (na utilizo muito)
<Diogo> hum
<tuga3d> já tive a ver o anonimous é baseado no ubuntu, para por em portugues só tens que instalar a linguagem
<Diogo> o teclado e diferrente para escrever
<Diogo> sim
<Daniel39> o teclado esta engles como eu meto em portuges ?
<Diogo> em frances
<Daniel39> lol
<Diogo> eu quero
<Diogo> lol
<Daniel39> si;
<Daniel39> sim
<tuga3d> q desktop é? é gnome?
<Diogo> como asim
<tuga3d> experimenta: setxkbmap pt
<Daniel39> do que
<Diogo> no Anonymous ?
<Daniel39> ata
<Diogo> tuga3d, o meu primo me disse Anonymous nao e verdade e tudos mantira nao da para fazer nada
<Diogo> e verdade
<Diogo> lol
<tuga3d> eu só ouvi falar disso hoje, na conhecia a distro
<Diogo> sim como eu ontem
<Daniel39> e vardade o Anonymous
<Diogo> e verdade isso nao da para fazer nada
<Daniel39> sim dq
<Daniel39> da
<Diogo> entao faz tu lol
<Daniel39> sim
<Diogo> faz eu quero ver
<Daniel39> teclado e foda
<Daniel39> eu ja hackei o sites
<Diogo> nao
<Diogo> da
<Daniel39> sim da
<Diogo> nao da nao
<Daniel39> por que tu nao sabe mexer
<Diogo> eu sei ;exer
<Daniel39> como assm
<Diogo> mexer****
<Diogo> quem e português ai ?
<Daniel39> eu vou baixar Kali Linux pero utorent
<Diogo> sim
<Diogo> vou te banir Daniel39 es foda
<Daniel39> nao
<Daniel39> para
<Daniel39> entao
<Diogo> jasta
<Daniel39> para
<Daniel39> sem motivo
<Diogo> jasta
<Daniel39> e boa o Kali Linux
<Daniel39> Para
<Diogo> nos somos amigo nao pode hacker o pc isso tudos
<Daniel39> que
<Daniel39> para Diogo
<Diogo> o que
<anonymous> Sou de Portugal
<Diogo> Oi Amigos
<Diogo> tuga3d e muito complicado
<tuga3d> diogo, o que é muito complicado?
<Diogo> eu quero o hacker de facebook e skype
<tuga3d> eu na entendo muito disso, os metodos q conheco é por keylogger ou por phishing
<tuga3d> tem cuidado q é facil seres apanhado
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-07-26
<chile> hii
